# My sister screwed up her computer and asked me to ask you for help



## Qris (Feb 22, 2011)

So her computer was running updates and she interrupted them and now when she tries to log in her computer just says it's trying to update and sits there. For hours.

She's got an Acer, its model number on the bottom is E-1_531_4836

The computer has a recovery function but she can't seem to activate it. I told her to come here for help, but of course, she has no computer now.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Can she get into Safe Mode? If so, delete the current update and see if she can get into Windows.


----------



## Qris (Feb 22, 2011)

She can't get into safe mode, or do anything, really. Once she turns the computer on, she can't even use the function keys to get into a boot menu -- she's tried.

The computer just keeps trying to update indefinitely.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Restore the computer to factory defaults: Acer System Recovery Partition Hotkey & Instructions (eRecovery)


----------

